# Wyndham Buys RCI!



## GregD (Jan 29, 2012)

My mother did a wyndham presintation today in Hawaii and the sales person told her that they recenly bought RCI :hysterical:


----------



## ronparise (Jan 29, 2012)

not exactly new information

HFS Inc.--Cendant's predecessor--bought RCI in 1997 for about $500 million,  Cendant has since split into several companies, one of which took the name Wyndham


----------



## GregD (Jan 29, 2012)

ronparise said:


> not exactly new information



Oh really... I haven't been keeping up with tug the last 6 months or so   I guess I've missed alot!  

Thanks for the info...


----------



## BevL (Jan 29, 2012)

And let me guess that because Wyndham owns RCI, your mom can get absolutely any trade she wants if she buys a Wyndham timeshare.

If his lips are moving ...


----------



## ronparise (Jan 29, 2012)

GregD said:


> Oh really... I haven't been keeping up with tug the last 6 months or so   I guess I've missed alot!
> 
> Thanks for the info...



6 months?...its been more like 15 years...but it isnt important info unless you are a corporate historian or maybe researching the company before buying some stock

The timeshare salesmen are pretty good at finding out what you know and what you dont know and then using what you dont know to encourage  you to buy more points.....They take a kernel of truth and then spin a web of half truths and outright lies around it. 

BevL's educate guess is a perfect example ...Its true that Wyndham owns RCI but jumping to the conclusion that you will get better trades than anyone else is not 

The one I hear is "Wyndham owns a rental business(true) and will be happy to rent any of your points you cant use (true). So why not buy more have Wyndham rent them at a profit to pay your maintenance fees"

Sounds legit until you realize that the charge a 40% commission and make no guarantees...and of course all they talk about is maintenance fees, not the cost to buy in. 

just say no and remember...if their lips are moving....(you know the rest)


----------



## GregD (Jan 29, 2012)

BevL said:


> And let me guess that because Wyndham owns RCI, your mom can get absolutely any trade she wants if she buys a Wyndham timeshare.
> 
> If his lips are moving ...



I'm sure she was told that! Thats one selling feature all the sales people tell ya! They wanted mom's 2 SA weeks plus $15,000 for two Wyndham weeks.


----------



## momeason (Jan 29, 2012)

Never give up the SA weeks. They are gold!


----------



## Carol C (Jan 30, 2012)

momeason said:


> Never give up the SA weeks. They are gold!



Off topic I guess...but how are SA weeks "gold"?


----------

